# Any Alternatives to going barefoot?



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I wear softscience on the skiff when my feet hurt or its too hot to stand on the platforms. Simms Currents are decent if you can find them still or Astrals. These two are better for paddlecraft or situations where you need a little more snug fit. All that said, I prefer barefoot so I know there the line is.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Forgot to mention, getting sand in softscience is going to wear them out pretty quick. They are that super soft material inside and sand under your foot acts like sand paper and will chew them up. Wont effect how they feel, but, you will burn through them faster doing that.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Just plain old socks


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I enjoy my pair of Simms Currents. They can be a little snug but provide good arch support and you can feel fly line under foot if you are standing on it. You can also tuck the elastic tightener in the tongue to ensure no fly line snags


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I stopped going barefoot many years ago. I currently have both SIMMS currents and Columbia drainmakers. And I put support insoles in them. And after fly fishing from the bow of a skiff for almost 50 years I can honestly say I have never lost a fish because I was standing on my fly line. Never. Probably have lost a shot or two but to me being able to stand comfortably for a long day trumps the small potential of losing a fish.

I should add though that I much prefer to use a stripping basket too so having a fly line laying around is much less an issue.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Crocs


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Shoes or flip flops when poling no shoes when on the front 
Somehow the fly line always gets under your feet and with no shoes you can feel it


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

bonehead said:


> Crocs


That’s what I currently wear. There’s a guy on this board named Backwater who made fun of me for my Crocs. I’m a whitie so my feet tops get torched.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Crocs.... with socks!! What I usually do lol


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

No socks here brother! Lol. But Crocs do float


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> Just plain old socks


^^ This ^^


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have used both Simms currents and challenger shoes but trying a pair of new balance running shoes that are super light and comfortable that have very little tread to hold sand/grime and they are non marking and white bottom.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like my Olukai Nohea Mesh as boat shoes. 

Haven't gone barefoot since I found them...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Simms Atoll flip flops or Colombia Drainmaker II boat shoes


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Simple question to the go barefoot crowd. If you are concerned with the fly line getting under you feet so much how come you aren't using a stripping basket?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

As Smack said Simms Atoll. The only way to go.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Short trip = Sperry flip flops
All day hot = Sanuk or Croc canvas slip on
All day cold = boots
Chance of wading = old canvas lace up hi tops


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Chaco Z1 Sandal.

Better than flip flops as they don't fall off if you have to leave the boat even in mud. Open air so no stinky shoes. Self draining. Tread suitable for hiking and non-marking. Tread lasts hundreds of miles. I have some that are 12+ years old and still have half a tread. Sole that is truly protective against anything a person might step on in the water or on the boat. Highly adjustable and available in wide widths. Nothing between the toes (which I personally dislike). I also like the fact that as my feet swell and shrink nothing pinches or gets too loose.

Pretty much the only thing I wear outside of formal events.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

On the bow I wear silk socks off amazon.

Wading I’ll go barefoot or use Simms Zipits.


----------



## Ryanva (Jan 22, 2019)

I wear Vibram V-Aqua. They are comfortable and do not slide off me feet.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Only shoes that will catch you a fish and a lady in the same night.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 58300
> 
> Only shoes that will catch you a fish and a lady in the same night.


Spicoli


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Boat Crocs


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Like many I wore flip flops or nothing at times.. I learned the hard way to protect my feet at all times... Had a friend that used to wade barefoot - an encounter with a sea urchin (then the serious hepatitis that resulted) really got my attention... Add even the slightest possibility of a vibrio infection and you won't need to hear that the press calls it "flesh eating bacteria" if you get to the nearest ER... with the first signs of an infection... Make sure to tell the folks there CHECK FOR VIBRIO....

As far as barefooting on my skiff - I really discourage it (and not just because of fish hooks or stubbing your toe..). There is simply no soft spot on any skiff I've ever been on if you fall and barefoot doesn't provide the traction you need at times. I've fallen on more than one occasion - and every time I look like I was in a gang fight (and lost) the next day... 

What ended my use of flip flops was the night that a 60lb tarpon did the unexpected. My angler was doing a great job of fighting the fish up under a bridge and turning it when needed away from one set of pilings or other. Me, I had my camera out - looking for a good photo opp as we finally began to clear the bridge going downstream. I couldn't react quickly enough when it's last jump was followed by just one more -into my skiff (and me with nothing but flip flops...). Every one of my toes needed a band-aid - but I never noticed that at all since I was really busy trying to keep the fish from tossing out all the rods standing up on one side of the center console... When we finally managed to get that poor fish back into the water it looked like we'd beaten it with clubs -there was blood, snot, and fish scales everywhere (and the following week I had to re-fasten that console since the fish had battered it loose...). True story....

I vowed after that to never be on a skiff with nothing on my feet, period...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Olukai or the Columbia pfg slip on.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Like many I wore flip flops or nothing at times.. I learned the hard way to protect my feet at all times... Had a friend that used to wade barefoot - an encounter with a sea urchin (then the serious hepatitis that resulted) really got my attention... Add even the slightest possibility of a vibrio infection and you won't need to hear that the press calls it "flesh eating bacteria" if you get to the nearest ER... with the first signs of an infection... Make sure to tell the folks there CHECK FOR VIBRIO....
> 
> As far as barefooting on my skiff - I really discourage it (and not just because of fish hooks or stubbing your toe..). There is simply no soft spot on any skiff I've ever been on if you fall and barefoot doesn't provide the traction you need at times. I've fallen on more than one occasion - and every time I look like I was in a gang fight (and lost) the next day...
> 
> ...


Agreed I'd never wade barefoot ever hear of stingrays. My uncle always goes barefoot on his boat and he was knocked off the bow a few weeks ago and landed both feet on an oyster bar. Let's say 3 weeks and a few hundred stiches later I bet he wears shoes from no on. Ps they didn't get it all out the first time so now it's working it's way back out and he has to go to get it cut back open. Don't go barefoot on the boat people.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^Oh man, that makes my toes curl just thinking about that. Hope he recovers soon...eewww!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is the proof


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here is the proof
> View attachment 58328
> View attachment 58330


Wwwoooaaa that's smarts..


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Wwwoooaaa that's smarts..


He was by himself and had to chase the boat as it was floating away so he also run across the bar.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Broke big toe left foot, slipped from rear platform into storage box. Wearing crocs..


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Now that's one tuff uncle...ever step on a leggo barefoot?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

nautilott said:


> Now that's one tuff uncle...ever step on a leggo barefoot?


When we camp in the 10 k islands as soon as he gets on the boat his shoes come off and don't go back on until he hits the dock at the end of the trip. 

But we are 6 gen Florida crackers so he grew up not wearing them one word *******.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mishansa quick dry water shoes. Comfortable and cheap enough (~$20) that I don't care if they get messed up.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here is the proof
> View attachment 58328
> View attachment 58330


If i needed an affirmation it came from @Backcountry 16 's uncle expense. Sorry hope he heals up quick.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nautilott said:


> Now that's one tuff uncle...ever step on a leggo barefoot?


hahahaha
or some jacks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

more up your alley meg...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Funny how many people wear those Simms currents. Everyone around here wears them too. And yet Simms discontinued them. 

If you like crocs I would definitely get the soft science. They are similar fit, but way more comfortable and don’t look like crocs. 

Someone recommended those Columbia ones. IMO those are the absolute worst. They dry out the material from the salt and kill your feet if you are on the water a lot.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… socks on the bow … simms flats sneakers when wading … my guide always wear crocs, wading or poling ...


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> Simple question to the go barefoot crowd. If you are concerned with the fly line getting under you feet so much how come you aren't using a stripping basket?


It might work for the first cast but if you need to make another 
It’s usually not in the basket if you are focusing on the fish (if that makes sense)and it just gets in the way most of the time anyway. I’ve missed too many fish from standing on my line With shoes on to risk it. 
The downside is standing on the bow barefoot can start to hurt your feet after awhile so I’m thinking of getting some Seadek on my front hatch for that


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

since I put seadek on the platform - I go barefoot. What I found was that the seadek was a total game changer. Once you have the pad under your bare feet you will find that any shoe is worse, because your foot moves around ever so slightly in the shoe, and this forces you to use little stabilizing muscles that you are not even aware you are using till you remove the shoes and stand on the sea dek. Once I did this, absolutely less fatigue at the end of the day and also no issues with feeling the line under your foot.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I should also mention, I put the seadek in the cockpit as well, so I stand on it basically at all times - cockpit, poling and casting platforms


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Megalops said:


> That’s what I currently wear. There’s a guy on this board named Backwater who made fun of me for my Crocs. I’m a whitie so my feet tops get torched.
> 
> Ted cracks on mine too. Mine look like crocs but are shimano evairs, they are comfortable and never loose their grip.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Started wearing my xtratuf ankle boots after slicing my foot open just hopping off the bow in maybe a foot of water onto a broken glass bottle covered by sand. Same ones I wear when going offshore. Won’t go out without them now


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I used to wear Wal-Mart slip ons they work great and there cheap and last a couple. of years
now my grandsons gave my a pair of those expensive Oluki so thats what i wear now
i have gone barefoot, one time i had to jump of off my boat to push it off a flat. It was in sucking mud. I was lucky i didn't step on something


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Ken T, lets go fishing sometime...and make fun of Ted!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That Seadek, especially the grey, can sometimes feel hotter than a bare deck. This is especially the case during tarpon season when your feet get baked. It got so bad for me once that I sat on the edge of the boat with my feet in the water because they'd swollen so much. We were literally taking ice out of the jumpseat cooler and letting it melt to cool off the casting platform. I floated the idea of keeping a bucket on the boat just to cool the platform off...

My Spear has Marine Mat everywhere except the cockpit. I plan to add a helm pad since I stand when running. But so far it feels like the Marine Mat is cooler than the Seadek. This summer will be a good test. We'll see.

I can't do barefoot anymore. Its either neoprene dive socks or boat shoes from now on.


----------



## ahommel (Nov 27, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> I stopped going barefoot many years ago. I currently have both SIMMS currents and Columbia drainmakers. And I put support insoles in them. And after fly fishing from the bow of a skiff for almost 50 years I can honestly say I have never lost a fish because I was standing on my fly line. Never. Probably have lost a shot or two but to me being able to stand comfortably for a long day trumps the small potential of losing a fish.
> 
> I should add though that I much prefer to use a stripping basket too so having a fly line laying around is much less an issue.



Wow 50 years and NEVER STOOD ON HIS FLY LINE CAUSING YOU TO LOSE A FISH?!?!?! I think I am going to call total BS on that one. I don't care if you are Lefty or The Spanish Fly, if you have spent more than 1 day on a skiff with a fly rod, then you have been standing on your line at some point on a take or been wrapped up like a mummy during the initial few seconds of an engagement. If for no other reason than the wind, wether you have a stripping basket or not, you will miss chances because of line management. What a condescending load.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I like my Olukai Nohea Mesh as boat shoes.
> 
> Haven't gone barefoot since I found them...


Me too. Olukai shoes and flip flops. Both of them have great arch supports. Most of the captains and deckhands here in Destin wear them. But I have been using these Columbia Shoes and they have been some of the best shoes I have ever worn. I used them this summer on the Big Horn for wading instating of using big boots. I then took them with me when we hiked up to Mt. Everest Base camp as a relaxing shoe when I took my hiking boots off. Then this last week, I walked over the oyster beds in the Everglade with them. Good versatile shoes. I even wear them to the gym sometimes. Oh, and they are good boat shoes. https://www.columbia.com/mens-pfg-b...html?dwvar_1661511_variationColor=023#start=4


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

ahommel said:


> Wow 50 years and NEVER STOOD ON HIS FLY LINE CAUSING YOU TO LOSE A FISH?!?!?! I think I am going to call total BS on that one. I don't care if you are Lefty or The Spanish Fly, if you have spent more than 1 day on a skiff with a fly rod, then you have been standing on your line at some point on a take or been wrapped up like a mummy during the initial few seconds of an engagement. If for no other reason than the wind, wether you have a stripping basket or not, you will miss chances because of line management. What a condescending load.


woah.

either in rainbow (the BRAND for you funny guys) flops or under armour kilchis shoes


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> That Seadek, especially the grey, can sometimes feel hotter than a bare deck. This is especially the case during tarpon season when your feet get baked. It got so bad for me once that I sat on the edge of the boat with my feet in the water because they'd swollen so much. We were literally taking ice out of the jumpseat cooler and letting it melt to cool off the casting platform. I floated the idea of keeping a bucket on the boat just to cool the platform off..


You can literally cook food on that grey seadek/marine mat in the summer. Absolutely brutal hot.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

My 2 cents. Your poor uncle!! Hope he heals up quick. Bob, the tarpon must have scared the crap out of you!

Warning on crocs - if you hit a slick surface with water on it look out! I screwed up my back for a year slipping on a boat ramp.

Not the smartest idea but I wear Spenco sandals. The company makes orthopedic insoles and their sandals have a foot bed similar to running shoes - they are incredible. They save your knees and back.... Open toes probably aren't to smart - standing on the fly line with shoes on makes me want to bang my head against a wall! 
https://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Mens-Yumi-Flip-Sandal/dp/B073XKDZ1G


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

A thread on shoes would be in the fly fishing section.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> A thread on shoes would be in the fly fishing section.


pretty sure its the second one too


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bonehead said:


> Crocs.... with socks!! What I usually do lol


Fashion fail!


----------



## Fly Dude (Jan 7, 2019)

Barefoot with good sunscreen to protect the digits. Converse old school high-tops for hot decks or slipping over the side for wading.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

After spending a week in the horsepital in dec 2017, I will never go barefoot on a skiff or wading again. I still have hallucinations from those drugs.... #lessonlearned


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> After spending a week in the horsepital in dec 2017, I will never go barefoot on a skiff or wading again. I still have hallucinations from those drugs.... #lessonlearned


Wait.... Huh??


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... Huh??


My annual thanksgiving trip in 2017, stepped off the boat to do some wading. Scratched my left foot on an oyster shell. Spent a week in the hospital with 2 iv’s pumping what felt like liquid fire into my veins.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> My annual thanksgiving trip in 2017, stepped off the boat to do some wading. Scratched my left foot on an oyster shell. Spent a week in the hospital with 2 iv’s pumping what felt like liquid fire into my veins.


Yikes! What was it? Down here, there is a few hotspots down in Sarasota near down town where some people wading barefoot would get this "flesh eating" bacteria. Usually on oysters. I think it comes from an old sewer pipe they never capped off and don't know where it is.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I can’t remember the name it sounded like Greek to me. I can tell you that in 24hrs I had red streaks up to my knee and my left foot was twice it’s size. I’m just glad it’s over. That’s one lesson my hardheaded ass learned from and don’t want to do again.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

UnitedFly said:


> Rookiemistake said:
> 
> 
> > Just plain old socks
> ...


Hey don't text me to tell me you busted yer arse on the deck, slipping with those socks on!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ryanva said:


> I wear Vibram V-Aqua. They are comfortable and do not slide off me feet.


Male fashion fail!


----------



## Ryanva (Jan 22, 2019)

They feel good though lol


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Hey don't text me to tell me you busted yer arse on the deck, slipping with those socks on!


Wont have to because you'll be there to see it yourself!


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm not a fly fisher, but I found these at Gander Outdoors,(used to be Gander Mountain) and they are like going barefoot but you can get out and walk on oyster bars and the mud won't suck them off. Love them on the kayak.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gvillewill said:


> I'm not a fly fisher, but I found these at Gander Outdoors,(used to be Gander Mountain) and they are like going barefoot but you can get out and walk on oyster bars and the mud won't suck them off. Love them on the kayak.
> View attachment 59666


What kind of pansy assed oyster reefs do you have around there? The ones here have what we call “toehead” clumps of shell that can be a foot or more tall. Those look comfortable though.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

I should have put a qualifier in there. You can walk on the bars, but they are basically just wet suit material with a coating of some sort of flexible shell material on the sole, so you can't just blunder around in them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gvillewill said:


> I should have put a qualifier in there. You can walk on the bars, but they are basically just wet suit material with a coating of some sort of flexible shell material on the sole, so you can't just blunder around in them.


I need to buy another pair of Simms Zip It Booties. They are pretty nice and shell isn’t an issue.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

ahommel said:


> Wow 50 years and NEVER STOOD ON HIS FLY LINE CAUSING YOU TO LOSE A FISH?!?!?! I think I am going to call total BS on that one. I don't care if you are Lefty or The Spanish Fly, if you have spent more than 1 day on a skiff with a fly rod, then you have been standing on your line at some point on a take or been wrapped up like a mummy during the initial few seconds of an engagement. If for no other reason than the wind, wether you have a stripping basket or not, you will miss chances because of line management. What a condescending load.


Frankly I don't give a flying crap what you think of my comment. I stand by what I said. I have never lost a fish because I was standing on the fly line. And go back and read what I wrote. I NEVER said a damn thing about not being wrapped up. Not a damn thing. And for the record I have been wrapped up plenty of times and lost fish because of it but that has zero to do with being barefoot. So go back and crawl under whatever rock you came from....oh and take your whopping five posts with you.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@crboggs if I got a pair of these and we went fishing...would it be OK? This is the kind of shit I ponder over...lol.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I need to buy another pair of Simms Zip It Booties. They are pretty nice and shell isn’t an issue.


I've got some zip up Bass pro shop booties for when the going gets tough.
Boy those other guys are going at it about stepping on fly line.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> @crboggs if I got a pair of these and we went fishing...would it be OK? This is the kind of shit I ponder over...lol.


There is more than one way to gain access to the inner circle...*lol*


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Gvillewill said:


> I'm not a fly fisher, but I found these at Gander Outdoors,(used to be Gander Mountain) and they are like going barefoot but you can get out and walk on oyster bars and the mud won't suck them off. Love them on the kayak.
> View attachment 59666


They look good, but the problem is that fly line loves those velcro straps.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow.. So much fashion. If our wives would know what are we talking about during cold winter nights!! 

More or less there are only two options to choose from:
any shoes or barefoot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gorma said:


> Wow.. So much fashion. If our wives would know what are we talking about during cold winter nights!!
> 
> More or less there are only two options to choose from:
> any shoes or barefoot.


----------

